# Lord of the Rings: The DP analogy



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Is it just that i'm a bloody lunatic, or does anyone else find the Lord of the Rings trilogy...in particular Frodo's monumental struggle with the demons of doubt and madness that are caused by the Ring's incessant spell....does anyone else find that it is the perfect analogy to depersonalization, and one's battle with it? I mean, the whole thing just seems like the story of my life, and i actually get tears in my eyes as i watch Frodo fight for his life and sanity with every arduous step he takes.

The Shire is like when everything was good and happy, and yet a shadow looms in the East...it grows and grows...feeding off evil and hate and doubt...it strikes the trees down...devouring all that is living and growing and healthy...peddling pestilence wherever it spreads.

The Ring...beguiling one into madness...of course, the perfect analogy for our seemingly self-destructive nature...We KNOW that to put on the Ring can only do harm...and yet, it's power is so seductive...it becomes unbearable NOT to slip it on our finger. As we march closer and closer to MT. Doom, the Ring's grip grows stronger and stronger...slip but a little and all will be lost.

The elven city of Lothlorien...magical and tempting one into serenity. This is the moment that you don't want to lose. This is where you can gather your wits and courage. Brimming with love and life.

We must somehow summon our strength to cast that Ring into the mountain of fire...even though it goes against everything we WANT to do. Our Ring. Our DP. Our precious.

s.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2005)

Apparantly it's just you.

evil grin

In all seriousness, your analogy makes perfect sense. Remember, too, Lord of the Rings is based on the most archaic and fundamental laws of High Magic (the old Rites, whether seen in gnostic magik, or kabbala teachings, etc.). There is always a self's "death" and rebirth, and always a Dark Shadow (Jungian shadow) that looms - threatening to keep the person "in the dark" with promises of Higher Insights when in truth, it's trickery trying to keep the person from the highest of all truths - life itself.

Anyway, wanted to chime in that yes, LOTR makes good sense as a metaphor for the dp state, its claws, and the move back into reality.

J


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i dunno about dp. addictions yesss preciousss! desire lust greed all those nasssty little vicesess that keep us earthbound. the only thing that can possible follow that is madness. i have a few preeeeecciousses namely refined sugars. in the past ive reduced myself to downing spoonfuls of raw sugar. its horrible and very self destructive. im literally turning into gollum my health and appearance is deteriorating because of my addictions. i loathe and love the precious.. as i loathe and love myself. im always seeking it.. allllll my thought it bent on it. AND I WONT SHARE IT!!!! its my only... my PRECIOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

that is hilarious :lol:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I liken the dp experience to having your soul sucked out by the Dementors in Harry Potter.

I wonder if we should be cashing in on our warped minds and writing epic novels and making films that are 3 hours too long.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

sleepingbeauty said:


> i have a few preeeeecciousses namely refined sugars.


gee, i never would have guessed that. :roll:


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

It's a good analogy, but like Janine said its the way we view that EVIL and SHADOWY nature of ourselves that is causing the problem. If the ring was leading you down into the darkness then they way THROUGH (rather than out which is what is causing the problem in the first place) is to cast yourself and the ring into the moulten lava and ride the waves.

Easier said than done, I know.


----------

